# Infinite Insight question



## roryneil (Apr 3, 2004)

I was just reading the poll about when you read the volumes 1-5, which I have and have read. And I want to say that I love Vol. I. It gets me into it and want to train. But the others seem to have info I should get from a good instructor, and I heard conspiracy theories about some false info being planted into the others to keep secrets and such, and that made me want to read them less. 
I am not trying to be negative, but I'm sure other people know what I am talking about. I would really like to hear from Mr. Billings or Mr. C regarding this. And I know as of me writing this that Mr. C is logged in. Yes, I'm stalking you! But really, some of the excercises in I believe Vol. II are pretty basic and outdated, aren't they?


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 3, 2004)

First of all, Infinite Insights books are intended as reference guides.  The concepts and principles of Kenpo are the fundamental building blocks.

There is no "conspiracy", unless you wish to make it so.  There is no hidden or secret agenda.  What Mr. Parker tried to do is convey his understanding and knowledge of American Kenpo.
However, not all that there is about AK is limited to these books.

There are many AK instructors out there who have expanded upon these ideas and moved on.  Mr. Parker has always encouraged creativity and the ability to adapt/adjust and make Kenpo to fit individual needs.

The books, Infinite Insights, are to be used as reference and to enhance understanding.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 3, 2004)

roryneil said:
			
		

> I was just reading the poll about when you read the volumes 1-5, which I have and have read. And I want to say that I love Vol. I. It gets me into it and want to train. But the others seem to have info I should get from a good instructor, and I heard conspiracy theories about some false info being planted into the others to keep secrets and such, and that made me want to read them less.
> I am not trying to be negative, but I'm sure other people know what I am talking about. I would really like to hear from Mr. Billings or Mr. C regarding this. And I know as of me writing this that Mr. C is logged in. Yes, I'm stalking you! But really, some of the excercises in I believe Vol. II are pretty basic and outdated, aren't they?



A Kenpo Stalker ......eh...... hee hee

Well, my advice is to keep reading and studying the Infinite Insights until you have memorized them....... (if that's possible?)

As to the "conspiracy theories about some false info being planted" idea, I don't believe there is any conspiracy at all, however there are some mistakes or missed proof reading areas or some information that is incomplete, (Remember these book came out in starting 1982) which is when they were published, so the actual material had been stored in files in Mr. Parker's office for up to 30 years prior.   Such is any publication which can be considered a "Life's Work".   

Updates and modifications are always a signature of Ed Parker's "progressive" work.  These books are no exception.   If you examine any of his earlier works to these books, you will find substantial improvements and new innovations.   Drills, examples, terminology, ideas, and so on were always entertained, researched with many, and tested for validity and usefulness.   

Mistakes vs. intentional inaccuracies are another issue.  Mistakes are just that ....... mistakes.... such as the salutation hand signals in book V, (they start on the wrong side).  Those that do the salutation in this way can be interpreted as learning this from the book and not from an actual instructor (which can be viewed as an intentional insert, just to see who does not know the correct way).   The question of ... If this was done intentionally or by mistake will always be a topic of discussion.  This and other such situations are where having a good instructor comes in handy, as well as asking other quality instructors for their opinions and views on said material for additional points of view for either differences to research further or validation of what you have already been shown.

:asian:


----------

